# car insurance question



## luckdog257 (Jul 16, 2007)

My wife was driving on I-75 friday and had to stop in a construction zone. After she stopped she looked in her mirror and seen a semi coming up behind that wasnt going to be able to stop, the semi slammed into the cargo trailer she was pulling. The semi totaled the trailer my wife was o.k. .The question I have is my trailer was not insured, does the truckers insurance have to replace my trailer or is it my loss because I had no insurance on the trailer?


----------



## bad400man (Oct 3, 2005)

your car insurance should cover it because it was hooked to your car, thats how it worked with my buddy anyways.


----------



## jpollman (Jan 14, 2001)

Generally anything you're towing with a vehicle is covered under that vehicle's policy. You don't need to carry separate insurance for a trailer.

Glad to hear your wife is OK.

John


----------



## Hoyt_em (Aug 2, 2008)

Like others have said, it has insurance thru the vehicle...


----------



## luckdog257 (Jul 16, 2007)

The insurance is stating that is not true


----------



## jpollman (Jan 14, 2001)

Which insurance company are you with?

It sounds like they're trying to weasle out of their obligation to me. I asked the same question of my insurance company years ago (AAA at the time) and was told that a trailer being towed by a vehicle is covered under that vehicle's policy. That's as it should be. I'm sure the insurance companies would LOVE to collect money for a policy on every utility trailer out there but that's absolutely ridiculous and is just not going to happen. I think I'd call your company back and ask to talk to a supervisor.

John


----------



## Old Coot (Oct 25, 2007)

I'm guessing you would have to have full collision on the tow vehicle for the trailer to be covered.


----------



## Big Frank 25 (Feb 21, 2002)

Old Coot said:


> I'm guessing you would have to have full collision on the tow vehicle for the trailer to be covered.


----------



## mike the pike (Mar 11, 2008)

This was overheard at an insurance seminar: "Lets try this one more time , What do we do ,.....* Deny the claim"*


----------



## Big Reds (Oct 14, 2007)

The semi driver was 100% at fault ... no question. The semi drivers insurance is legally obligated to pay all damages. Michigan no fault is designed to pay so each party has to fix their own vehicle UNLESS guilt is 100%. Cut and dry.


----------



## luckdog257 (Jul 16, 2007)

I have state farm. my wife has wnt rounds all day with them. I dont know when the police report will be available. The semi was 100% at fault


----------



## Greenbush future (Sep 8, 2005)

As I insure my boat it (the policy and bill) speakes of the shorelander trailor and the value on the policy for the boat that sits on it. Perhaps I am paying for something that is already covered under the full coverage of the truck, based on what some are saying here.


----------



## jpollman (Jan 14, 2001)

Big Reds said:


> The semi driver was 100% at fault ... no question. The semi drivers insurance is legally obligated to pay all damages. Michigan no fault is designed to pay so each party has to fix their own vehicle UNLESS guilt is 100%. Cut and dry.


That's not necessarily true. About a year and a half ago I was hit twice in ten days. Both accidents were 100% the other driver's fault. I was stopped and not moving and they ran into me. Both times MY insurance had to pay for the repair. I didn't pay the deductible but it was my insurance that paid the bill.

Out of curiosity I called my carrier (USAA) and asked about it. I was told that yes the trailer was basically covered. I asked what that meant and it came down to liability. The person on the other end of the line told me that the trailer wouldn't be fixed unless it had separate coverage. The more I think about it I may look into it further and have that clarified. I would think that whatever collision coverage I carry on the truck would carry over to any trailer that I'm towing. I'll call back and find out for sure.

John


----------



## Riverdale (Jun 19, 2009)

'No Fault' insuarnce means that YOUR company pays the claim, and then if they feel that they can win, THEY sue the other party's insurance carrier.

You do not need 'full coverage' to recieve compensation, but if your carrier fights it, you may wind up in court with the other carrier.


----------



## Big Reds (Oct 14, 2007)

Huh. I guess I have a darn good insurance company!


----------



## Ron L (Nov 12, 2000)

My guess would be that since the semi rear-ended you, your insurance company feels he was clearly at fault, so he's responsible for the claim. 

By the way, how's your wife's neck feeling? :evil:


----------



## droppin lines (Feb 1, 2009)

jpollman said:


> Generally anything you're towing with a vehicle is covered under that vehicle's policy. You don't need to carry separate insurance for a trailer.
> 
> Glad to hear your wife is OK.
> 
> John


The problem I have with this theory is- I don't think my insurance company will cover a $30,000 boat or 5th wheel trailer. And if they don't cover that than I cant see them covering anything smaller just under principle! My insurance provider said I would have to carry extra insurance. Basically like a comp. for deer or hail damage but more expensive.


----------



## luckdog257 (Jul 16, 2007)

This has been so frustrating dealing with my insurance. I contacted the semi drivers company yesterday and was told they turned it over to their claims department and I would be receiving a phone call from them the next day, huh havent heard from them yet and now its after 10pm........maybe tommorow. thanks for all the help guys


----------



## DanP (Mar 1, 2005)

Your policy will extend liability coverage but not physical damage coverage for an *owned *trailer. You have to insure it for comp & collision based a dollar value of the trailer.
Some of the earlier forms (10 years ago) provided up to $500 for an owned unscheduled trailer. Almost all carrriers are on the newer forms and if you own it and want physical damage coverage you need to buy it. Most have abopted a $1,000 - $1,500 limit for not owned or borrowed trailers if you have physical damage covered on the auto doing the towing but that does not help you.


----------



## jpollman (Jan 14, 2001)

That sounds about right Dan. I had a conversation with a rep from my insurance company and that's pretty much what they told me. It's covered for liability, but if you want damage coverage it would have to be added on to the policy. 

John


----------

